# Foundation For Great Painter



## crownislandpain (Jan 31, 2011)

*substandard gypo/fly-by-niters are the bane of the painting industry*



Ole34 said:


> you wanna know how i train Painters? ...........I DONT!! every now and then 1 makes it through thats all, the rest are bums...........i usually start out by seeing if they can learn to paint with both hands and if they cant get it down in a few weeks or a month or dont even try i lose interest in them right off the bat and consider them a helper from there on in........now you might ask ''why both hands?"" its simple, 2 hands are faster then 1 esp on exteriors with ladders moves. the 2 handed guy covers more ground then the 1 handed guy...........see on a ladder i can get 4' in each direction thats 8' and more if i BOUNCE the ladder over........... a 1 handed guy cant get that much, maybe 4' one way and only 2' the other way so if your doing a piece of exterior trim do the math and see who has more ladder moves.......NOT ME, TIME IS MONEY. the second thing i look for is whether or not he can tap the can properly. i dont play that ''wipe the side of the can'' stuff, thats for kids and all it does is take paint OFF the brush and you cant paint effectively without paint on your brush. funny i see guys use a loaded roller all the time but when it comes to a brush they clam up. taping the side loads the brush the way its supposed to be loaded.. 3 taps normally..... 2 taps when your in a rush..........1 tap and its GO TIME!!........ so if you cant handle a loaded brush then its helper time for you. third thing i look for attention to detail, VERY important to me. i dont want to hear ''oh thats fine'' or ''come on your gettin picky now'' ................REALLY??? you paint to 100% not 90% not 96%...........100% .... now if you cant do that you will NOT PAINT FOR ME!! well maybe closets lol ........I Lead by example and dont expect somebody to do what i cant do, that makes no sense to me. WINDOWS? the paint belongs on the window not the glass, again ATTENTION TO DETAIL..........''ill just scrape the paint off the glass later''.......... yeah ''later'' on your own time after your done flippin through the classifieds!! .......do it right the first time and move on. so far we covered the the 3 things that i feel are a foundation for a great painter, the rest depends on the individual and few other things.
> 
> *list of other things:*
> 
> ...



dude you are just itchin to get some innocent rookie kid killed with your big winded sense of self. Stop huffin on the glue and get some help or do us all a favour and jump off the scaffold onto your feather duster.What a joke.
pS -your photos suck


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

*****

Sorry, just ignore.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

crownislandpain said:


> .
> pS -your photos suck


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> .........somebody shoot me !! ...........seriously i meant 1 brush used in both hands,
> 
> *Ambidexterity* is the state of being equally adept in the use of both left and right appendages (such as the hands). It is one of the most famous varieties of cross-dominance. People that are naturally ambidextrous are rare, with only one out of one hundred people being naturally ambidextrous


 somebody should shoot you!! You want your employee to paint with 1 brush in both hands??? How can that be productive?? OR did you mean 1 brush in EITHER hand??


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

i mean, to be able to use 1 paint brush in EITHER hand .............. ok basically i can paint with my left hand or right hand ..........get it ? im just as good with both


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

packer_rich said:


> somebody should shoot you!! You want your employee to paint with 1 brush in both hands??? How can that be productive?? OR did you mean 1 brush in EITHER hand??


its not that difficult to understand is it?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

sometimes guys have trouble picking through what i write...........may come across harsh but the core issues are relevant in a twisted way but all be it relevant


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

*let me paraphrase what i wrote initially ......*


if your in decent shape both physically and mentally and willing to learn new techniques while at the same time sharing the work load and contributing in all aspects of painting to include ladder work then I will be willing to take the extra time needed to work with you and build your skills to a professional level .............if not ? GET LOST !!



P.S


Must be willing to work holidays


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> *let me paraphrase what i wrote initially ......*
> 
> 
> if your in decent shape both physically and mentally and willing to learn new techniques while at the same time sharing the work load and contributing in all aspects of painting to include ladder work then I will be willing to take the extra time needed to work with you and build your skills to a professional level .............if not ? GET LOST !!
> ...


I told ya youd get flames from that paragraph, you gotta break it down for the grammar nazis, then let them dispute you on what you're _actually_ talking about


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bastien1337 said:


> I told ya youd get flames from that paragraph, you gotta break it down for the grammar nazis, then let them dispute you on what you're _actually_ talking about


 
that 1 guy thinks i want people to paint with 2 brushes and 2 hands lol ........... i gave up on him


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ole34*  
_.........somebody shoot me !! ...........seriously i meant 1 brush used in both hands, 

Sorry, my mistake. I thought you meant what you said. Not a recurring problem is it?_


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

packer_rich said:


> Originally Posted by *Ole34*
> _.........somebody shoot me !! ...........seriously i meant 1 brush used in both hands, _
> 
> _Sorry, my mistake. I thought you meant what you said. Not a recurring problem is it?_


 
why are you asking me if its a recurring problem??............im not the one with the problem, you are or were but now it seems we have a new problem............. damn dude your just one big PROBLEM


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

packer_rich said:


> _ I thought you meant what you said. Not a recurring problem is it?_


 


and i DID mean what i said .........your the one who couldnt understand.............be honest with me ok, are you HIGH?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Ole34? Do you know Steve? Alter ego? Last cousin? :shifty: :laughing:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

boman47k said:


> Ole34? Do you know Steve?


 

is this a loaded question?>>>?? ............... NO I DO NOT KNOW STEVE


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

K, maybe he knows you.

Hehe, why would it be a loaded question?

And why do you capitalize "No I do not know Steve"?

He's seems like a good feller when he's well, but he's sick a lot. :laughing::jester:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

boman47k said:


> K, maybe he knows you.
> 
> Hehe, why would it be a loaded question?


 
cause questions like that usually are lol .............and if the question is about a girl ALWAYS say NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

i know a steve from kentucky ............thats about it from down south, im a northerner


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Ole look at these and tell me if maybe I could work for you. I know it still needs some touch up (hope that is okay). I'm just going to have to learn you can't always cut doors in on both sides at the same time. :whistling


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

boman47k said:


> Ole look at these and tell me if maybe I could work for you. I know it still needs some touch up (hope that is okay). I'm just going to have to learn you can't always cut doors in on both sides at the same time. :whistling


 

get some close up pics then ill let you know ..........paint jobs are like ugly woman, both look great from a distance


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

RCPainting said:


> 3 down, 4 to go?


reeled me in.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Ole - you got that job starting tomorrow?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Ole - you got that job starting tomorrow?


What job?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The one he low balled. :clap:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah i have work tomorrow..........


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

This should be good.....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It's gonna be rough posting 30 times a day now.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Settled right in to CT I see.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Is it just a one day'er?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> It's gonna be rough posting 30 times a day now.


low bid. 



Total Posts: 114
Posts Per Day: 51.80


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

jump a poor guy on vacation........shame on you, im up here spreading the good book while helpin bums get a grip and now my cover is blown


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

This is CT, express yourself. 

So what is this crap about wanting guys to take risks on your jobs?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats on working there little fella!

What you doing? A Room for $199?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 29, 2011)

i wont stop postin untill every bum knows that they are a bum .......... thats my goal. i may be here for a while lol


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

OK, so I see all the painters have been introduced to each other.

Um, no painter wars here, sorry.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Ole34 said:


> i may be here for a while lol


then again...maybe not.

Mac


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> i may be here for a while lol


Or Not!:whistling


----------

